# Australian Wrestling Thread



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I remember going to a few PCW shows years ago back when I lived right near Tullamarine (where almost all their shows were). I personally thought they were really good fun to watch shows especially one event where they main evented with a Cage Match (even though the ending was pretty stupid. The Face tied the Heel's shoelaces to the cage when the Heel tried to climb out.)


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I went to some PCW shows back in 2002-2003, that's how I got turned on to local wrestling. If you're near Tullamarine, MCW runs there a lot and they're leaps and bounds ahead of PCW, especially from that era.

:lol @ shoelaces in a cagematch though. We'll probably see that on TNA soon.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

LateTrain27 said:


> I remember going to a few PCW shows years ago back when I lived right near Tullamarine (where almost all their shows were). I personally thought they were really good fun to watch shows especially one event where they main evented with a Cage Match (even though the ending was pretty stupid. *The Face tied the Heel's shoelaces to the cage when the Heel tried to climb out*.)


:lol

Brilliant booking!

Definitely going to be watching the Adelaide feds and I'll go to whatever one I can as soon as I can.


Honestly I would love to work for a fed around here. I'd make it my absolute goal to get a TV deal with any of the usual channels.

Most of the secondary ones like 72, 7mate, Gem and Eleven need shows that aren't some stupid "reality" TV show. Why wouldn't they show Aus wrestling? :hmm:


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Probably could add girls like Jessie McKay & Shazza McKenzie that work regularly for Shimmer as well. 

I think still my favourite local show was the PWA Reunion a few years ago with an amazing Pyro vs Cletus match. My biggest issue with going regularly to shows is the lack of a car.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Was World Wrestling Allstars an Australian fed? I thought they were running some live events, tv shows and ppvs across Australia in early 00s with the stars like Jeff Jarrett, Sting, Lex Luger, Scott Steiner, Bret Hart, Sid Vicious and others. Hulk Hogan went to Australia in 2010 as well with his "Hogan vs. Flair" tour. They even drawed more than 7,000 fans per show if I remember correctly. Is WWE tourning there every year? I remember TNA sending their stars to promote their show on tv. Does TNA ever had a show there?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Martyn said:


> Was World Wrestling Allstars an Australian fed? I thought they were running some live events, tv shows and ppvs across Australia in early 00s with the stars like Jeff Jarrett, Sting, Lex Luger, Scott Steiner, Bret Hart, Sid Vicious and others. Hulk Hogan went to Australia in 2010 as well with his "Hogan vs. Flair" tour. They even drawed more than 7,000 fans per show if I remember correctly. Is WWE tourning there every year? I remember TNA sending their stars to promote their show on tv. Does TNA ever had a show there?


Yes, the first thing happened and I can only assume lost tons of money. Hogan again struggled to draw here which was interesting as he was on National TV News and Newspapers and still struggled to get people to actually pay for his shows. Most of his shows were giving out tickets and I've even heard of some asking for free tickets and being given 50+ tickets to give out. WWE Tours every year. They tried twice year and thought better against it. TNA tried to promote here and cancelled. They occasionally send guys out for promotional shit like AJ Styles came out last year and did a few signings.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

RCW is doing an event on the 18th of January. I have no idea what I'm going into but I'm definitely buying a ticket in a few days and going thanks to Phantango. 


I'll never know why wrestling here isn't as big as other places tbh. It doesn't make sense.

I know WWE rarely come to Adelaide. For good reason. I went in September and only half of the entertainment centre was full. I think Melbourne, Sydney and Perth sell out, or at least come close to it though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been to a few AWF/WSW shows when they've come down under and had meet and greets too. Got to see Danielson/McGuinness, which is something. I haven't been in a few years to a local show now though.



Christmas BOSS said:


> RCW is doing an event on the 18th of January. I have no idea what I'm going into but I'm definitely buying a ticket in a few days and going thanks to Phantango.
> 
> 
> I'll never know why wrestling here isn't as big as other places tbh. It doesn't make sense.
> ...


The Melbourne shows pack out pretty well.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

smitlick said:


> Probably could add girls like Jessie McKay & Shazza McKenzie that work regularly for Shimmer as well.


I'm going to be profiling plenty more wrestlers, although out of the Shimmer girls I'll probably do Kellie Skater first since she's one half of their tag champs right now and she tours the U.S. and also Japan a lot more frequently.



Martyn said:


> Was World Wrestling Allstars an Australian fed? I thought they were running some live events, tv shows and ppvs across Australia in early 00s with the stars like Jeff Jarrett, Sting, Lex Luger, Scott Steiner, Bret Hart, Sid Vicious and others. Hulk Hogan went to Australia in 2010 as well with his "Hogan vs. Flair" tour. They even drawed more than 7,000 fans per show if I remember correctly. Is WWE tourning there every year? I remember TNA sending their stars to promote their show on tv. Does TNA ever had a show there?


To be honest, I totally forgot about WWA, World Series Wrestling and the Hulkamania tour while I was writing this :lol But as far as they go, while they probably helped generate some buzz for local wrestling, they never really took off. WWA only had maybe 1 or 2 Australian wrestlers on their shows (Mark Mercedes and Chuck E. Chaos are the only ones I remember) and they also did shows in Europe and I think one in the U.S. as well. The Hulkamania Tour I heard lost a lot of money since none of the shows were sellouts, it was also supposed to be aired on OneHD and the deal got pulled at the last minute. TNA were supposed to tour right afterwards in 2010 but that also got cancelled, ironically enough right after Hogan debuted there.

WWE has toured here every year since 2002 I believe, but other than the Global Warning show in '02 which was taped for DVD (and also aired on PPV in some areas), they've just been house shows no different than anywhere else. I went to one this year and I was very disappointed as they only had half the roster and most of the wrestlers seemed like they were phoning it in.

Anyhoo, while this thread is picking up a little steam I figure I'll post a good match from EPW in Perth. First time TMDK team up to take on Team Victoria (Carlo Cannon & Slex) in a ladder match from 2009.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

**UPDATE**

I profiled a few more wrestlers, there's going to be more to come so don't sweat. Also thought I'd post results from last month's MCW show, which featured Hardcore Holly.










*Adam Brooks & Dowie James def. The Armstrongs (Nick & Jett) to become the new MCW Tag Team Champions.

Mr. Juicy vs. BJ Hudson (w/Pierce Carter) went to a no contest after Krackerjak interfered and attacked Juicy.

Hard Way Inc. (Mike Burr, Jay Andrews & Josh Shooter) def. Cremator, JXT & Tommy Hellfire (w/Miami) after Miami turned on JXT and subsequently joined Hard Way Inc.

KC Cassidy def. Siren Monroe

Carlo Cannon def. Chris Knight

Hardcore Holly def. Krackerjak in a No Holds Barred match.*


- After intermission, "Cremator Claus" came to hand out the gifts for the raffle. Smart Casual (BJ Hudson & Pierce Carter) interrupted and got chokeslammed for their troubles.

- During the Carlo Cannon/Chris Knight match, Cannon took a nasty fall from the top rope. Knight was going for what looked like a crucifix powerbomb/razors edge and Cannon landed on top of his head. Still wound up being match of the night though.

- After the Cannon/Knight match, MCW Champion Mike Petersen's manager came out and cut a promo on Carlo, who's the #1 contender, saying that his dream to become champion will become his worst nightmare (or something along those lines, it dragged on a little).

- Building was packed, staff had to bring in extra chairs from the venue to accommodate people. Probably around 350-400 people easily, which is a lot considering the area they were using was just an indoor basketball court.

Highlight Video:


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/AussieVicWrestling is a good page for all Victorian Wrestling news.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I really hope wrestling gets bigger in Australia, like atleast shown on free to air channels like Go, One HD or Eleven which I think is possible. I remember an Australian fed being my first event I ever attended when I was 5 back in like 2001. I dont remember much of it, but I remember TNT wrestling in the main event and getting X-Pac chants the whole night cause the crowd thought he looked like him hahah. Was a shame that TNA cancelled their tour a few years aho cause I actually really wanted to go to it.

EDIT: The show in 01 I now remember was in Penrith, so the promotion might've been AWF.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Pro Wrestling ZERO1 Australia Wrestle Rampage II results:

*HotBallz* (HotRodz - Joey, Greg & Pat Graham + Dick & Balls - 'Dirty' Dick Donovan & Wreckin' Ball) def. *Moneybags Allstars* (Chris Vice, Tim Edison, Mick Moretti, Carlo Cannon & Adam Brooks)

*Mr. Juicy* def. *John E. Radic*

*Bruce 'Havok' Mills*(w/Mark Aiston) def. *'Kiwi Bullet' Link Barnett*

*KC Cassidy* def. *Jessie McKay*

*GRIMM* def. *Rocky Menero*(w/Mark Aiston)

*Adam Brooks* won a 20-man battle royal.

*'Jag' Hartley Jackson & Robby Heart* def. *TMDK* (Marcius Pitt & Jonah Rock)
- Jackson turned on Heart after the match.

*AUSTRALIAN NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP - LADDER MATCH*
*Damian Slater* def. *Ryan Eagles(c)* to become the new champion.

Highlight video:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Thoughts on John E. Radic, Phantango?


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Never seen him to be honest, heard he's a good comedy wrestler though so him and Juicy would have been quite good.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like PCW had a enjoyable TLC match at that Coastal Conflict event.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

LateTrain27 said:


> Looks like PCW had a enjoyable TLC match at that Coastal Conflict event.


I heard they did over a thousand people for that event? Damn fine turnout, also a sweet ladder/table spot.


----------



## dondada7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Damian Slater and TMDK (Haste & Nicholls) should have been brought to the USA years ago.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

They were for PWG and a few other places in 07 or 08. Also yeah I saw PCW drew huge which is great. Probably one of the biggest crowds a local Vic show has had for awhile.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@RCW. bama


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunno if you want/need verification (and I may get the names wrong here) but Brooks vs. MIMIC at RCW Reanimation was fucking fantastic.

The Armstrong's seem like a really athletic tag team too. They were entertaining for the short time they had. One of their opponents' gimmick was a hipster, which was kind of an awkward-but-interesting cross between Tyler Breeze and Aiden English.
-And yes I will compare indy guys to WWE guys because it's all I know. :lol

I have NO idea if it was unusually good, or if that's what these guys do on a regular basis, but I can only applaud it.

Fairly disappointed in the main-main event though.


Spoiler



The guy (Barnes? Still not great with names) who was meant to challenge Grimm for the RCW Championship did a really stupid spot and injured his knee. The match went on for maybe 3 minutes longer with him sitting outside, then he rolled in, got stomped a few times and pinned.




Definitely going next time I can.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Adam Brooks is great, Mimic's real good too and so are the Armstrongs. They had a ladder match with Hard Way Inc. in MCW last year which was fucking insane, I highly recommend grabbing the MCW Third Year Anniversary DVD from their Facebook page.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I barely had enough money to get the tickets. :lol
And if I'm going to actually go to other shows I probs can't buy the DVDs.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Oxi said:


> I barely had enough money to get the tickets. :lol
> And if I'm going to actually go to other shows I probs can't buy the DVDs.


Time to hustle then :walt


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Mate I don't know if I have the energy. TWO buses and ONE train for a total of over an hour of travelling one way for the show. :lol

Like I said though, really worth it. Can't get over how most of the good guys look like they're right wankers in real life though. No offence.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike Petersen is wrestling Mark Davis (from PWA in Sydney) at MCW's next show on the 8th of February. I had heard of him before but had never really seen much of him, but this video has made me a fan:


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Well so much for the "retirement". Low-Ki announced to replace the American Wolves who were pulled by TNA from this show in Perth.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Low Ki returning in a place called Cockburn sounds about right.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Phantango said:


> Mike Petersen is wrestling Mark Davis (from PWA in Sydney) at MCW's next show on the 8th of February. I had heard of him before but had never really seen much of him, but this video has made me a fan:


Probably seen you at many shows.

Mark Davis is under-rated and this match is going to be seriously awesome.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Just curious. How many wrestling programs are on air in Australia? I heard NWA On Fire airs (or used to air) on 7Two. Also how many free-to-air channels would you see picking up wrestling?


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

TNAmarkFromIndia said:


> Just curious. How many wrestling programs are on air in Australia? I heard NWA On Fire airs (or used to air) on 7Two. Also how many free-to-air channels would you see picking up wrestling?


We get WWE and TNA, that's it. I remember catching a couple of episodes of NWA on Fire but that doesn't air anymore to my knowledge. IWA and AWF both aired on subscription TV several years ago but I heard they didn't do too well. If you're talking about independent promotions, I don't see any being picked up by free-to-air TV in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

So Wrestle Rampage (formerly Zero1 Australia) just announced that on March 28/29, Shinsuke Nakamura will be facing Damien Slater.

Holy. Fuck.



Details: http://zero1prowrestlingaustralia.com/2014/02/07/shinsuke-nakamura-is-coming-to-wrestle-rampage/


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Phantango said:


> So Wrestle Rampage (formerly Zero1 Australia) just announced that on March 28/29, *Shinsuke Nakamura* will be facing Damien Slater.
> 
> Holy. Fuck.
> 
> ...


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Too bad I most likely won't be able to see it. :sad: (Unless it gets on YouTube or something.)


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

AWF and IWA paid the Aurora network a fee to get on the air. It was national television but they will air anything you want as long as you have the 5000 dollars a season that they require. Shows were pretty horrible 30 minute wrestling shows and were basically a waste of money

NWA On Fire was the NWA Wrestling Showcase just with the NWA On Fire name. This aired on Channel Seven in a pretty decent time slot at first if I remember (I think 9.30) they then moved it back to 11 due to poor ratings and after a couple of months it got canned which was a shame because it had a good mix of wrestling on there. Luchadores, Names, Top Independent guys It was good.

I remember Xplosion used to air on free TV as well but got canned after about 12 months back in 2010-2011 presumably for low ratings. WWE Afterburn used to air on Sunday Afternoons as well but that got canned after a year or two. I believe a WWE show airs on free to air currently in a decent time slot but in response to TNAmarkfromindia, odds are nothing local will ever air in Australia. The scene has almost zero popularity and there are only a handful of talented guys and they are spread out around the country.

International wrestling also wouldn't work on free to air because as shown above with TNA and the NWA. People just don't seem to care unless it's WWE.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Some recent results from Victoria:


WRESTLEROCK - Feb 1st 2014
Corner Hotel, Richmond

*Josh Shooter*(w/Michael Bassem) def. *Cletus*

*Josh Shooter*(w/Michael Bassem) def. *Mr. Juicy*

HARDCORE HOTEL:
*Krackerjak* def. *Mad Dog* & *Vixsin*

*Robby Heart* def. *Dowie James*

*Adam Brooks*(w/Kellyanne) def. *Slex*

*Rocky Menero* & Wrestlerock Champion *Pitbull* def. *Mike Petersen* & *Elliot Sexton*

Highlights:






MCW VENDETTA - Feb 8th 2014
Tullamarine Public Hall, Tullamarine

BEST OF 3 SERIES (MATCH #1)
*JXT* def. *Josh Shooter*(w/Miami)

*Vixsin* def. *Shadow Shinobi*

*Krackerjak* def. *Mr. Juicy*

*Carlo Cannon* def. MCW Tag Team Champion *Adam Brooks*

*Hard Way Inc.(Miami, Mike Burr & Jay Andrews)* def. *KC Cassidy, Tommy Hellfire & Cremator*

MCW Heavyweight Champion *Mike Petersen* def. *Mark Davis*



Also, Pacific Pro Wrestling in Queensland's next event will be airing on iPPV. The event itself is on February 22nd and it airs on iPPV on February 26th at 8pm. Not sure on the specifics though (as in whether it's on their website or elsewhere). Card looks good though, probably one of the strongest cards you'll see on a Queensland show.











P-1 Tournament Round 1 Matches:
*AJ Istria* vs *Johnny Lukas*
*Ryan Eagles* vs *Koi Bombora*
*Joel Bateman* vs *Robbie Eagles*
*Mark Davis* vs *Jesse Daniels*

+ Semi-Finals, Finals and *Storm* vs *Sara Jay*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Martyn said:


> Was World Wrestling Allstars an Australian fed? I thought they were running some live events, tv shows and ppvs across Australia in early 00s with the stars like Jeff Jarrett, Sting, Lex Luger, Scott Steiner, Bret Hart, Sid Vicious and others. Hulk Hogan went to Australia in 2010 as well with his "Hogan vs. Flair" tour. They even drawed more than 7,000 fans per show if I remember correctly. Is WWE tourning there every year? I remember TNA sending their stars to promote their show on tv. Does TNA ever had a show there?












:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I may *have* to go to the Star Theatre in March. :hmm:


Didn't originally want to go to the special lucha show done by RCW at the Adelaide Fringe Festival, but I didn't know that's when they were doing Grimm vs. Brooks.

Hoping I can still manage to go. TWO days. Lucky I haven't missed it cause I thought it was like today. :lol


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

SOR said:


> AWF and IWA paid the Aurora network a fee to get on the air. It was national television but they will air anything you want as long as you have the 5000 dollars a season that they require. Shows were pretty horrible 30 minute wrestling shows and were basically a waste of money
> 
> NWA On Fire was the NWA Wrestling Showcase just with the NWA On Fire name. This aired on Channel Seven in a pretty decent time slot at first if I remember (I think 9.30) they then moved it back to 11 due to poor ratings and after a couple of months it got canned which was a shame because it had a good mix of wrestling on there. Luchadores, Names, Top Independent guys It was good.
> 
> ...


So there's no wrestling on One HD now? Too bad.

NWA On Fire sounds like one of the strangest broadcast decisions that a network like 7Two could make. Really random.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Homicide reppin' Perth's NHPW at a recent WXWC4 event in the U.S. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

This is about the only time I wish I lived in Adelaide..


----------



## Insideandout (Jan 31, 2011)

Rumours have been circulating that an Australian based corporation is currently in the process of creating and producing a Monday Night prime time television show for Australian professional wrestlers in the same vein as WWE RAW.

According to various sources close to WrestleNewz the OWF (Oz Wrestling Foundation) was specifically created for this proposal and will reportedly also be dedicating a portion of all profits to various non-profit organizations and charities. They have been approaching various Australian Indy federations for input and support, as well as several well known former WWE and TNA Superstars, with offers apparently being made to former U.S. based champions to join the televised roster.

One source even suggests that the OWF will also be attempting to secure the services of a former WWE Champion and a former TNA World Champion (although at this time it is merely an unconfirmed rumour).

Although they have released the logo shown above, this is apparently only temporary as an official logo for the brand will be announced within the next week or two.

More news as this story develops.

Source: WrestleNewz.com

Didn't seem to be any other threads made about this so I posted here. If legitimate, it seems like cool idea. What do you fine people think?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Interesting. I'll have to keep my eye on this. Although to be honest, I'm really not too sure this would get a great timeslot on any of the major networks. Maybe on one of the SBSes or something.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome thread! (Y)

I haven't really watched a lot of Australian wrestling, so it's definitely cool to read about the history and various matches and promotions in Australia.

My current (read: all time) favorite diva is Emma, and as OP said she's from Australia. I'd be interested in checking out some of the older shows she used to work on in the Australian indy scene.

A couple years ago I did download some indy shows from down under. Melbourne City Wrestling and Snakepit Pro Wrestling shows to be exact. Other than that I was really only familair with the WWA promotion. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread, see if people have some good recommendations for shows and matches.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

The Corre said:


> Awesome thread! (Y)
> 
> I haven't really watched a lot of Australian wrestling, so it's definitely cool to read about the history and various matches and promotions in Australia.
> 
> ...


MCW have an On Demand service via Vimeo. Best one to start with would be Ballroom Brawl 2014, although if you're looking to check out Emma's indy work, go with Ballroom Brawl 2011 which features her final match before going to WWE.

https://vimeo.com/user23233005/videos


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Insideandout said:


> Rumours have been circulating that an Australian based corporation is currently in the process of creating and producing a Monday Night prime time television show for Australian professional wrestlers in the same vein as WWE RAW.
> 
> According to various sources close to WrestleNewz the OWF (Oz Wrestling Foundation) was specifically created for this proposal and will reportedly also be dedicating a portion of all profits to various non-profit organizations and charities. They have been approaching various Australian Indy federations for input and support, as well as several well known former WWE and TNA Superstars, with offers apparently being made to former U.S. based champions to join the televised roster.
> 
> ...


Not to be a party pooper but over the years tons of this stuff has popped up. From promotions like World Series Wrestling and World Wrestling Allstars to the Supershows that used to run etc. None of it ever makes any kind of TV except maybe the community channels and it quickly fizzles out.

The issue as I've said in this thread before is that the talent isn't really here for it. Even if Emma and the Australian NXT guy (Buddy?) got released and were to wrestle for this thing it wouldn't work out because generally Australian wrestling is viewed as skinny dudes doing flips and fat guys stiffing each other.

There are maybe 10 marketable guys in this entire country with the look, talent and ability to be on TV week to week and the SHIMMER girls as well. That would probably be it, 16 people max.

I think the only way an Australian Wrestling TV show would work is if it were filled with strictly international talent but even then a show a few years ago featuring a card of international guys like Eugene, Rob Conway, Paul London, Serena Deeb, Spirit Squad Mikey and Jimmy Yang only drew about 300 people and that was with a building solidly behind it actively advertising it.

Ultimately I smell disaster with this project if it gets off the ground but if it works I'd gladly admit I was wrong.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Mon Joxley said:


> MCW have an On Demand service via Vimeo. Best one to start with would be Ballroom Brawl 2014, although if you're looking to check out Emma's indy work, go with Ballroom Brawl 2011 which features her final match before going to WWE.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/user23233005/videos


Alright, thanks man! I'll check them both out.

I've been reading through this thread and there's a bunch of shows and matches I'm looking forward to watching. I should broaden my knowledge of Australian independent wrestlers so I think those shows would be a good start.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/505615-global-force-wrestling-new-partnership

This is exciting. Very exciting.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm bumping this thread. Y'all need to get on this, I'll be traveling interstate for it.


----------



## Ozzi MichiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

*MCW - Fight to Survive*
Saturday 11th July 2015
The MCW Arena (Essendon Ukrainian Hall) 11 Russell St.
Doors open at 6.30pm. Belltime at 7.30pm.

*MCW INTERCOMMONWEALTH CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT - SEMIFINAL MATCHES:*
- Marcius Pitt vs Mr Juicy
- Damian Slater vs Dowie James

Kellie Skater vs Evie

*TEACHER vs STUDENT:*
Carlo Cannon vs Emanuelle

*SOUTH AUSTRALIAN SERIAL KILLERS OPEN CHALLENGE:*
Jonah Rock & Hartley Jackson vs X & XX

*MCW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH:*
Elliot Sexton vs Havok


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Ozzi MichiFan said:


> *MCW - Fight to Survive*
> Saturday 11th July 2015
> The MCW Arena (Essendon Ukrainian Hall) 11 Russell St.
> Doors open at 6.30pm. Belltime at 7.30pm.
> ...


That's a stacked card, wish I could go! Just realised there's 4 members of TMDK on it too :grin2:


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump for these:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Can anyone help a gal out here... Currently travelling around Australia (based in Sydney until New year) are there any shows I could check out while here?? Or something I should hold off on until I hit up Melbourne in early Jan?

I'm a bit spoilt back home in the Uk with ICWs, PCWs and Progress but would really like to check out how the Aussie's do it


----------



## CrAvEnRaven (Jan 17, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can anyone help a gal out here... Currently travelling around Australia (based in Sydney until New year) are there any shows I could check out while here?? Or something I should hold off on until I hit up Melbourne in early Jan?
> 
> I'm a bit spoilt back home in the Uk with ICWs, PCWs and Progress but would really like to check out how the Aussie's do it


AWE is holding a show on November 13th (I think, check their fb page to make sure) at Concord RSL. It wont be amazing but on occasion it gets hot, so if you need a wrestling fix there's no harm in going. They're having a steel cage match so it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

Some good talent seems to be coming from down there. :clap


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

MCW Fifth Anniversary Extravaganza (Saturday, November 14) Results:

MCW TAG TEAM TITLE #1 CONTENDERSHIP
Juice-XT (Mr. Juicy & JXT) def. The Armstrongs (Nick Armstrong & Jett Armstrong), Smart Casual (BJ & Ryan w/Pierce) and Allan Payne & Jonathan Preston

Syd Parker def. Rufio and Cletus

MCW INTERCOMMONWEALTH CHAMPIONSHIP
Dowie James(c) def. Travis Banks

TAG TEAM TABLES MATCH
Hard Way Inc. (Mike Burr & Jay Andrews) def. Axe 2 Grind (Fox Grinder & Josh Shooter)

MCW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
The Estate (Emanuelle & Cousin Ali w/Sebastian Walker) def. The Loose & The Wreckless (Dowie James & Adam Brooks)(c)

Kellyanne def. Evie

MCW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP - STEEL CAGE MATCH
Elliot Sexton(c) def. Tommy Hellfire (w/Siren Monroe)


POST SHOW RECAP:







Their next show on January 9th features the return of TONI STORM for one night only


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@Mon Joxley
Remind me how to get my hands on that MCW show. I was contemplating it but after seeing EVIE I have to actually spend some money on it. :cudi


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

OXITRON said:


> @Mon Joxley
> Remind me how to get my hands on that MCW show. I was contemplating it but after seeing EVIE I have to actually spend some money on it. :cudi


They'll hopefully be putting it on their On Demand page later this month.

https://vimeo.com/melbcitywrestling


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

:bully4


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

MCW Vendetta results from January 9:

Syd Parker def. Mike Burr
The Estate (Emanuelle & Cousin Ali) def. McMassive (Mike Massive & Gavin McGavin) to retain the MCW Tag Team Titles
Slex def. Tyler Bate
Juice-X-T (JXT & Mr. Juicy) def. Axe 2 Grind (Josh Shooter & Fox Grinder)
Kellyanne def. Toni Storm
Elliot Sexton def. Chris Vice to retain the MCW Heavyweight Title

Next MCW shows:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't know if there's many people from the Illawarra NSW area here, but there's a wrestling show I go to every couple of months, usually at RSLs and bowling clubs, called Rock n Roll Wrestling. I was wondering if they're affiliated with any larger promotion in Aus?

Some wrestlers include Hunter PS Hayes, Otis and Jack Bonza.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Don't know if there's many people from the Illawarra NSW area here, but there's a wrestling show I go to every couple of months, usually at RSLs and bowling clubs, called Rock n Roll Wrestling. I was wondering if they're affiliated with any larger promotion in Aus?
> 
> Some wrestlers include Hunter PS Hayes, Otis and Jack Bonza.


Believe it or not they used to be one of the top companies in New South Wales. About 7 or 8 years ago they'd regularly run areas such as Bateman's Bay, Bega, Bomaderry, Dapto, Oak Flats and they'd do at least 250+ for each show.

They went away for a bit and came back in like 2011-2012 and things weren't the same. They used to do around 300-400 paid in Dapto and they now run the Bowling Club and sell about 150 seats.

Luke Hunter/Hunter Hayes/Whatever he wants to call himself has been on top of the company since he bought it and the general public don't really want to see him which I think is why numbers have dropped. He has a lot of great undercard talent which he borrows from Newcastle Pro Wrestling and PWA Sydney but he doesn't want to push them and wants it to be all about him.

All in all though an okay small time Australian indy in a smaller market. It's worth checking them out for Madison Eagles, Robbie Eagles, Shazza McKenzie and the rest of the PWA guys/girls. Just leave before the Hayes main event.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont know if many of you have heard of APWG, but we're a training centre run by retired Australian wrestler Jay Law, and just ran our second show this past weekend out in Bondi. Our first show in January got about 250 people, and the second one this past weekend got around 150. Theres alot of great, young talent here, some of the best in the NSW indy scene. We have a Youtube channel where our shows get uploaded which you can check out if interested. I know it'll sound a little biased obviously, but I've seen some of the wrestlers around other promotions and the guys at APWG are probably some of the best in NSW, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

Jay Law rules. One of the most underrated wrestlers that Australia has ever seen and was a victim of the whole "Promoter has to be a star, nobody else can be" thing during his time in AWF.

He was good enough to train at the Dragon Gate Dojo back when he was actively performing.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

MKCS said:


> Jay Law rules. One of the most underrated wrestlers that Australia has ever seen and was a victim of the whole "Promoter has to be a star, nobody else can be" thing during his time in AWF.
> 
> He was good enough to train at the Dragon Gate Dojo back when he was actively performing.


That's cool of you to say, I agree 100%, he's a great trainer and wrestler. It's ironic you mention the whole "promoter has to be a star" thing, cause technically he's the promoter of this and wants no part of the wrestling side and is letting all the young guys be the stars of the show. He's told us about his time in Dragon Gate, learnt alot of cool stuff over there that he's passing on to us.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MKCS said:


> Believe it or not they used to be one of the top companies in New South Wales. About 7 or 8 years ago they'd regularly run areas such as Bateman's Bay, Bega, Bomaderry, Dapto, Oak Flats and they'd do at least 250+ for each show.
> 
> They went away for a bit and came back in like 2011-2012 and things weren't the same. They used to do around 300-400 paid in Dapto and they now run the Bowling Club and sell about 150 seats.
> 
> ...


Went to their show yesterday at the Bowling Club, and was very impressed by Robbie Eagles, Madison Eagles and Shazza McKenzie (Shazza had a jobber role on NXT a few months back, I think). Particularly impressed with Robbie- they rarely do any high flying moves there because of the low roof, and he pulled off a 450 splash for the finish.

And Hunter isn't that great, you're right. Pretty basic stuff, but I think what bugged me the most about him was his selling. He really hammed it up, while Robbie, Madison and Shazza were all much more believable. Also thought Robbie's opponent, Riley O'Neil, came across well.

Oh, and Jack Bonza. I feel like he's one of the best there, always impressed by him. He does an excellent job as a heel, especially when the show is presented in such a kid-friendly way, he's very easy to dislike with his antics, but stays in the PG parameters.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Apr 17, 2016)

I go to most AWF shows. 2 people that really stand out and Rendall and Mikey Lord. Both amazing wrestlers.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

CMPunkFan18 said:


> That's cool of you to say, I agree 100%, he's a great trainer and wrestler. It's ironic you mention the whole "promoter has to be a star" thing, cause technically he's the promoter of this and wants no part of the wrestling side and is letting all the young guys be the stars of the show. He's told us about his time in Dragon Gate, learnt alot of cool stuff over there that he's passing on to us.


Jay Law clearly trusts his roster. I don't mind the promoter getting involved in the shows or even being a main eventer but when it gets to the point where you're on top for almost 10 years (Like Hunter Hayes) or almost 20 years (Guys like TNT) it gets a bit much. Don't know if you've followed AWF before but how many times has TNT beat an international guy? He's already over with his audience and viewed as the best guy in the company so why not have the international talent put over other guys on his roster? Never understood that with TNT.

I've seen the AWGP stuff on YouTube (The shows in front of friends and family) and Jay definitely has a presence there (I believe he sits ringside) but he's doing the right thing, he isn't the champion, he isn't bringing in "name" guys and beating them he's just showing his support. I respect that. 



Rookie of the Year said:


> Went to their show yesterday at the Bowling Club, and was very impressed by Robbie Eagles, Madison Eagles and Shazza McKenzie (Shazza had a jobber role on NXT a few months back, I think). Particularly impressed with Robbie- they rarely do any high flying moves there because of the low roof, and he pulled off a 450 splash for the finish.
> 
> And Hunter isn't that great, you're right. Pretty basic stuff, but I think what bugged me the most about him was his selling. He really hammed it up, while Robbie, Madison and Shazza were all much more believable. Also thought Robbie's opponent, Riley O'Neil, came across well.
> 
> Oh, and Jack Bonza. I feel like he's one of the best there, always impressed by him. He does an excellent job as a heel, especially when the show is presented in such a kid-friendly way, he's very easy to dislike with his antics, but stays in the PG parameters.


Yeah, Madison, Robbie and Shazza are all pretty big deals because they've gone overseas and trained/wrestled there. Madison is one of the best independent female wrestlers on the planet according to some and Shazza has definitely improved since her time in the AWF back in 2009. I think Shazza will make WWE one day soon.

Haven't seen Bonza since his old AWF days but I thought he was good even back then. Worked well as a face, pretty likable and I assume he'd be a decent heel as well.



Mr.Gainz said:


> I go to most AWF shows. 2 people that really stand out and Rendall and Mikey Lord. Both amazing wrestlers.


Used to watch Mikey Lord back in 2008 for a company called United Wrestling Federation or something like that. They used to run once a month at the Merrylands RSL and I believe it was the only booking he was getting at the time so the fact he now wrestles for AWF, IWA and a bunch of smaller companies is really great to see.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

MKCS said:


> Jay Law clearly trusts his roster. I don't mind the promoter getting involved in the shows or even being a main eventer but when it gets to the point where you're on top for almost 10 years (Like Hunter Hayes) or almost 20 years (Guys like TNT) it gets a bit much. Don't know if you've followed AWF before but how many times has TNT beat an international guy? He's already over with his audience and viewed as the best guy in the company so why not have the international talent put over other guys on his roster? Never understood that with TNT.
> 
> I've seen the AWGP stuff on YouTube (The shows in front of friends and family) and Jay definitely has a presence there (I believe he sits ringside) but he's doing the right thing, he isn't the champion, he isn't bringing in "name" guys and beating them he's just showing his support. I respect that.


I only started training about a year ago so I wasn't involved in the AWF at all, but would see how TNT would always go over guys like Tommy Dreamer, Chris Masters or Brian Kendrick, which was always silly to me. But have heard some stuff from guys who used to be at AWF, wasnt really at times over there. I love Jay's mentality in wrestling, which is so different to a majority of other guys on the scene, very humble.


----------

